# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Έλλη- Fragline (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

ε/γ- ο/γ Έλλη, το πρώτο ελληνικό φέρρυ κλειστού τύπου ζωντανεύει ξανά στο vsf

vehicle.jpg

----------

